# I painted my chipper, now I need some warning lables and such



## Hoosier (Jun 27, 2007)

I am looking for a source for new lables for my chipper. I want some reflective tape and some kind of warning or stand clear to go inside the inlet chute. Where to get?


----------



## unatool (Jun 28, 2007)

The manufacturer of your chipper should sell replacement decals. It is a really good idea to keep some kind of warning labels on the chipper to show the OSHA lady... I found red/white reflective tape at the auto parts store - I think it is the law to have on the back of a trailer? I have become nervous since they gave me tickets at a truck scale for my 'unsafe' towing of a chipper! They even gave me a breathalizer test at 9 a.m. I blew a .00001


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 28, 2007)

unatool said:


> The manufacturer of your chipper should sell replacement decals.



It is a mid 80's Chipmore, so no luck there...


----------



## John464 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hoosier said:


> It is a mid 80's Chipmore, so no luck there...



does not matter the brand. most warning labels are a standardized warning anyhow.

contact your nearest chipper dealer, whether it be Bandit, Morbark, etc and just get the labels from a similar sized machine . ie. if your machine is a 12" get the 08(or most current) labels from a Bandit 250xp

Hope that helps and post some pics of your new paint job


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 28, 2007)

John464 said:


> does not matter the brand. most warning labels are a standardized warning anyhow.
> 
> contact your nearest chipper dealer, whether it be Bandit, Morbark, etc and just get the labels from a similar sized machine . ie. if your machine is a 12" get the 08(or most current) labels from a Bandit 250xp
> 
> Hope that helps and post some pics of your new paint job



I will try that, and unfortunately the paint job is not so great. I used safety yellow. I shoulda used Cat yellow as it will not cause sunburn.

I will get one even tho it will cause me embarrassment...


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 28, 2007)

Here, also a shot of the woodpile... Kinda bright...


----------



## gdn (Jun 29, 2007)

I made safety decals taking pics from internet and laminating them. You could look up web sites that sell decals (that's what I did, there's heaps) or probably find better decals in an online chainsaw/chipper/machinery manual


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 29, 2007)

gdn said:


> I made safety decals taking pics from internet and laminating them. You could look up web sites that sell decals (that's what I did, there's heaps) or probably find better decals in an online chainsaw/chipper/machinery manual



How did you affix them to the machine?


----------



## gdn (Jun 30, 2007)

I was just making "do not use" tags, but imagine 'no more nails' or a good quality adhesive should work admirably.


----------

